

Mathematical Theory of Claude Shannon [pdf] - TriinT
http://users.ece.utexas.edu/~adnan/syn-07/Shannon1.pdf

======
caffeine
What?! There's no math!

[http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/ms/what/shannonday/shannon1948.pd...](http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/ms/what/shannonday/shannon1948.pdf)

That's more like it, no?

~~~
Rod
Well, the subtitle of the submitted article is _"a study of the style and
context of his work up to the genesis of information theory"_. Shannon did a
lot of amazing work before the seminal 1948 paper. As an example, here are his
M.Sc. and Ph.D. thesis:

 _A symbolic analysis of relay and switching circuits_ :
<http://hdl.handle.net/1721.1/11173>

_An algebra for theoretical genetics_ : <http://hdl.handle.net/1721.1/11174>

Shannon was quite a unique thinker. I would dare to say that very few people
had such tremendous impact on the world via abstract thinking. He single-
handedly enabled the digital revolution. And though a lot is known about his
contributions, less is known about his personality, interests and style. Thus,
I believe the submitted article is indeed quite an interesting read, despite
the fact that it's not about the mathematical theory of communication.

~~~
caffeine
Oh, I agree with you wholeheartedly (except for the single-handedly part; many
people had a hand in it).

But the title of your post says "Mathematical Theory of Claude Shannon." And
there's no math. Even though it _is_ relevant and interesting, it's mis-
labelled.

~~~
jonsen
English not being my first language I may be prone to if not false then
alternative interpretations, but I can't help finding the title with its
connotations pretty elegant.

